# bait and tackle shops



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

help put together list of bait shops from al to fort walton


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

including alabama? or just from the alabama border?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

from the alabama line to ft walton, these are the first that pop in my mind. in order by area west to east. 
gray's tackle in perdido. 
pensacola - outcast pm barrancas,buck n bass near the fairgrounds, dizzy lizzy's on cervantes right by jerry's drive in, goin fishin' on lillial hwy, reel fun on pace blvd.
gulf breeze bait and tackle. the pier also has a small selection more terminal tackle than rods/reels.
half hitch in navarre - formerly navarre bait and tackle 
brook's bridge as soon as you get on to okaloosa island.


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks helps out when you dont have to run in two directions to get bait and then go the other way to fish


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *nb&twil (6/11/2008)*from the alabama line to ft walton, these are the first that pop in my mind. in order by area west to east.
> 
> gray's tackle in perdido.
> 
> ...




ANGLER'S OUTLET - in Pace across from Lowe's in the Pea Ridge Flea Market complex.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Angler's Outlet (6/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (6/11/2008)*from the alabama line to ft walton, these are the first that pop in my mind. in order by area west to east.
> ...


sorry i missed you...

do you carry live bait?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Top Gun Tackle-Just over the perdido bridge

Sams stop n shop-Orange beach canal rd

J&M tackle Orange beach-canal rd

Mo Fish'n-Orange beach-canal rd

Brant Peacher
Tackle Rep


----------

